# Upper Huron 5/24



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Another great night in the kayak, 6:45-9. Tonites count was 18, with the biggest eclipsing 16" and another breaking 15". Same white rooster tail 1/8 oz. Fished mostly in the no-take stretch of river. Smallmouth are definitely in spawn mode, and the ones i did hook were full of crays.


----------



## Framer (May 9, 2013)

Stupid question here, but what area is the considered the Upper Huron? Something you can't Google I guess, all it gives me are streets or organizations.

I live in Ann Arbor and was out tonight at the Dixboro Damn area. My son fell in the river within the first minute, we had to leave and young kid pulled out a 10 lb catfish from the dam, it was huge we had to double back to check it out.

Congrats on your haul!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Another great report Hokie!

While its not "official", for my purposes anything south of Belleville Dam is Lower, above Ford Lake is the Ann Arbor-Ypsi stretch, and above AA is Upper. To be honest I've never looked at a map from this perspective. If I'm fishing near AA/Ypsi I usually identify it as such.

YMMV.

I lost my copy of Dirk Fishback's(sp?) book, but I think he labeled anything above Bellevile Lake as Upper....somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Framer (May 9, 2013)

Sorry for the frankenthread, I also fish a stretch of the Huron in White Lake and that is about as up as you get.

Found this http://www.hrwc.org/the-watershed/features/the-huron-river-main-branch/


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Although I'm not the OP, no need to apologize, IMO.

That's an interesting breakdown. I've done work with the HRWC in the past and they have some good people on board.


----------



## Strongbad (Jul 24, 2010)

Geeze what would the Brighton area be called then? Huron Creek?


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Huron is fishing well right now.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

> Geeze what would the Brighton area be called then? Huron Creek?


I have seen HRWC maps where the river above Commerce Lake was labeled Huron River Headwaters.


I usually think of the river in 3 sections.... lower, middle and upper. The lower being below Belleville dam, and the upper being above Portage Lk dam (what the HRWC website link calls sections I and II).


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

MickL said:


> I usually think of the river in 3 sections.... lower, middle and upper. The lower being below Belleville dam, and the upper being above Portage Lk dam (what the HRWC website link calls sections I and II).


Under that definition, i was fishing the Mid-river. I used the description "*upper river*" to indicate the stretch from *Portage Lake Dam to Barton pond*. I think of that stretch because the gamefish habitat is pretty consistent throughout. Above that is obviously the chain of lakes and below that the river is slowed down and altered by the manmade structures. This is also the stretch that Fischbach detailed in his book.

Sorry for the confusion to anyone.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Also, i've seen Portage dam called Flook dam or Baseline dam.


----------

